# Package for A&S



## JustinV (Jun 19, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone could steer me in the right direction for trying to get all the paperwork, especially the medical portions somewhere on the internet. No one seems to have any here on ship and I haven't been able to find much on Marines.mil (Goverment computers are too picky)
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## devilbones (Jun 19, 2011)

Did you email any of the MARSOC recruiters?


----------



## is friday (Jun 19, 2011)

http://www.marines.mil/unit/marforr...CAL EXAMINATION PHYSICAL (AUGUST 4, 2010).pdf

So far as I can tell this is the form you need. (It looks exactly like what I did last year.) It may have changed in the meantime, but I was able to re-use my old one for my new package. You need blood work done, so I'm not sure if you'll be able to accomplish that while on a ship.


----------



## EmbracetheSuck (Jun 20, 2011)

isfriday is right same stuff I used last year a real pain in the ass to get done good luck!


----------



## JustinV (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks gents. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 21, 2011)

I have the screening forms for the SOCS guys also if anyone is interested from an "enabler" :-| perspective.


----------



## MAGTF_Marine (Jun 21, 2011)

devilbones said:


> Did you email any of the MARSOC recruiters?



x2 and if you cant get in contact with them, contact your monitor or career planner, I'm sure they could push you to the right people.


----------



## is friday (Jun 22, 2011)

devilbones said:


> Did you email any of the MARSOC recruiters?


I have the West Coast (Pendleton) MARSOC recruiters' info should nobody be able to hook you up where you're at. (You're on a boat, right?) That only applies to you if you're stationed in 29 Palms, Pendleton, and I think Yuma, though.


----------

